# APS Short Comic Thread



## D3pro (Oct 11, 2010)

I always liked drawing comics... and for some reason I decided to make a thread and fill it with APS relevant short comics.

If you guys have any ideas for a funny comic PM me... or maybe just make your own.
Hope you enjoy my boredom.


----------



## smigga (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL very funny well done


----------



## guzzo (Oct 11, 2010)

Ha I like that first one mate!


----------



## reptile32 (Oct 11, 2010)

what about oh no my bearded dragon is sick what do i do. or this is my first snake and his skin is comming of is he going to die whats wrong with him


----------



## D3pro (Oct 12, 2010)

*Sick Burn*

Farma inspired comic.


----------



## D3pro (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 12, 2010)

Do you read a lot of cyanide and happiness? Very funny, keep 'em coming...


----------



## D3pro (Oct 12, 2010)

Rahni29 said:


> Do you read a lot of cyanide and happiness? Very funny, keep 'em coming...


 
yeah lol... waaaaaaaay too much...


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 12, 2010)

i like em D3 , keep them coming


----------



## shaye (Oct 12, 2010)

Haha classic love that first one mate


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hahahaha... they are great!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 12, 2010)

lol thanks for the feed back guys


----------



## slim6y (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm suitably impressed, and that is something you should be proud of... As in order for me to be suitable for anything is a long shot....


----------



## D3pro (Oct 12, 2010)

lol thanks slim


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 12, 2010)

lol D3 they're awesome mate, i love a good comic...keep em' coming!!


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 12, 2010)

nice one D3 keep them coming mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

LMFAO :lol:

I dont look anything like that!


----------



## Omgitschris (Oct 12, 2010)

Good stuff  love to see more.


----------



## D3pro (Oct 12, 2010)

Farma said:


> LMFAO :lol:
> 
> I dont look anything like that!


 
Yes you do hahaha


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Oct 12, 2010)

omg lol!, oh you should totaly put them up on your DA page!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 12, 2010)

lol maybe pyro... but I'm a lazy lazy man haha


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Oct 12, 2010)

true that D3,


----------



## Sel (Oct 12, 2010)

Hahaha they are awesome.

More..


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 12, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Farma inspired comic.
> View attachment 167774



hahahahaha


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 12, 2010)

One of my faves was an old Gary Larson (Far Side) cartoon. 

The one I like was of a large snake, sitting down to dinner. It still had the back half of a cow sticking out of it's mouth, & the phone was ringing. The snake, looking at the phone, had a thought bubble simply stating "Damn" haha


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Oct 12, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Farma inspired comic.
> View attachment 167774


 
Bahahahaha! 
great comics D3, keep them coming


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 12, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Farma inspired comic.
> View attachment 167774


 
Ohhh I see an infraction coming on LMAO!!!!
Love it mate, top work!!!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 12, 2010)

I was feeling quite hungry!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## D3pro (Oct 13, 2010)

An Oldie but a funny

THE BALL


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 13, 2010)

bet that one took a while to make mate. i made a stick figure skater for my sig, that took me forever... Although i didnt know what i was doing... And still dont... hahaha


----------



## D3pro (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah it took about... 2 days? maybe less... it was a while ago lol


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 13, 2010)

Not really a comic as such, but the best I could do with limited time and resources


----------



## D3pro (Oct 13, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Not really a comic as such, but the best I could do with limited time and resources


 
lol nice, please the more the better this thread becomes


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 13, 2010)

D3pro said:


> lol nice, please the more the better this thread becomes


 so this thread might even oneday get into the " GOOD " thread hall of fame ?


----------



## D3pro (Oct 13, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> so this thread might even oneday get into the " GOOD " thread hall of fame ?


 
Yes... someday it will be "good" lol


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 13, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> so this thread might even oneday get into the " GOOD " thread hall of fame ?


 i think its getting there


----------



## slim6y (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm a hater....


----------



## monitordude (Oct 13, 2010)

hahaha clever, did you make THE BALL?
keep em comin!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 13, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> hahaha clever, did you make THE BALL?
> keep em comin!


 
sure did


----------



## D3pro (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## byron_moses (Oct 13, 2010)

Baaaahahahahahaha


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 13, 2010)

looking forward to the next episode mate i think it may even deserve to be in a thread of its own


----------



## D3pro (Oct 13, 2010)

well I was thinking of just putting all my comics on this thread... "so stay tuned"


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 13, 2010)

now this, this is a "GOOD" thread


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 13, 2010)

hahahaha 
They're all Realy FUNNY!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Oct 14, 2010)

hahahah funny stuff...trippers


----------



## D3pro (Oct 14, 2010)

Crocks and Booze don't mix.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 14, 2010)

Hahahahaha,HAIRLARIOUS!!!!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Oct 14, 2010)

loving them


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 14, 2010)

do you use a tablet to do these strips D3?


----------



## D3pro (Oct 14, 2010)

SamNabz said:


> do you use a tablet to do these strips D3?


 
nope lol...
If I did it would be a full detailed manga comic.


----------



## dossy (Oct 14, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Not really a comic as such, but the best I could do with limited time and resources



did any 1 else notice that the car is parked on a red curb?? ( for those unsure what im talking about red curb in usa is same as a no stopping zone in aus)


----------



## D3pro (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks retrac75 for the idea lol.
Enjoy


----------



## guzzo (Oct 18, 2010)

Great one mate!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 18, 2010)

How about a comic playing on herps and herpes.
87B51145-7872-4196-22ED-C928126D1867
1.02.28


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 18, 2010)

steve1 said:


> How about a comic playing on herps and herpes.
> 87B51145-7872-4196-22ED-C928126D1867
> 1.02.28


 
haha I think we should make a comic out of your random number inputs!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah I don't know what the story is there
87B51145-7872-4196-22ED-C928126D1867
1.02.28


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

keep them coming mate, they are gold, love the singles thread gag


----------



## D3pro (Oct 18, 2010)

haha, yeah that was funny... I'll make some more soon. Just need to do some more work lol


----------



## D3pro (Jul 19, 2011)

For old times sake


----------



## Kenno (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## eipper (Jul 20, 2011)

Some of those are gold


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jul 20, 2011)

Hahahaha! I've never seen this thread! Yer killing me D3!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol, I love it!


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha, nice Denuel


----------



## saximus (Jul 20, 2011)

lol was the one in #41 inspired by any particular member on here


----------



## Smithers (Jul 20, 2011)

Good Work D3. Plenty of scenario's to play with, keep'm coming.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never seen this thread, it's great! Keep up the awesome work, D3


----------



## killimike (Jul 20, 2011)

I hadn't either Trouble! Great work D3 

Another gag that you see played out on here often enough is the old 'Nice rack' one


----------



## D3pro (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm no comic maker, and it is a pivot + paint job, but hopefully it carries the message. Feel free to make a better version or your take on it if you like.
Sorry about the size, just zoom in and try and read it.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome geks.

Here is one thats isn't reptile related.
Done 3-4 years ago lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 10, 2011)

D3pro said:


> View attachment 168040


Definately the best :lol:




One for the "Rage comic" fans I made, its not brilliant but its not awful lol


----------

